# Columbia Handle



## DrywallFinisher (Oct 17, 2010)

Will a columbia handle fit with a northstar box?,
I know they prolly will but I've never owned a northstar but
I've heard good things and I wanna get a 10" flat box.
Just wanted to make extra sure before I buy.

Also will a Drywall master fit on the columbia handle?

Sorry only used columbia and tapetech LOL!


----------



## Muddauber (Jan 26, 2008)

DrywallFinisher said:


> Will a columbia handle fit with a northstar box?,
> I know they prolly will but I've never owned a northstar but
> I've heard good things and I wanna get a 10" flat box.
> Just wanted to make extra sure before I buy.
> ...



Sure. I use Columbia boxes with a Northstar extend able handle.:yes:


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

Every handle fits every box except tapeworm


----------



## ColumbiaTechSupport (Aug 13, 2010)

Mudstar said:


> Every handle fits every box except tapeworm


:thumbsup:


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

DrywallFinisher said:


> Will a columbia handle fit with a northstar box?,
> !


 Yes, but it will give the northstar box an inferiority complex,,,,,, may need to mix some anti-deppresants in your mud to make your NS box feel good about itself,,,,,LOL


----------



## D's (Jan 15, 2009)

Fit is kind of fuzzy word. I find the wingnuts work themselves loose on some boxes more often than others. Any tips for that?
D'S


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

D's said:


> Fit is kind of fuzzy word. I find the wingnuts work themselves loose on some boxes more often than others. Any tips for that?
> D'S


You could try using the backside of a knife to tap the wingnuts tighter.


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

JustMe said:


> You could try using the backside of a knife to tap the wingnuts tighter.



I do the same 

:thumbsup:


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

D's said:


> Fit is kind of fuzzy word. I find the wingnuts work themselves loose on some boxes more often than others. Any tips for that?
> D'S


 Yes,, quite tightening them like a girl


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Yes,, quite tightening them like a girl


beer number 33 i presume ,lol:thumbup::thumbsup:


----------



## A Mudder (Sep 30, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Yes, but it will give the northstar box an inferiority complex,,,,,, may need to mix some anti-deppresants in your mud to make your NS box feel good about itself,,,,,LOL


 :thumbsup:


----------



## A Mudder (Sep 30, 2010)

Lol ! That is too funny !!


----------

